# nmbd starts briefly on boot (manual start works)



## Fuzzy-Loggic (Sep 27, 2010)

Alright, obviously new to FreeBSD. I was doing pretty well with everything until today. Most things I've been able to solve with the help of Google, but I'm having trouble with nmbd.

So I have Samba 3.4.8 installed and configured. It works fine except I have to manually start nmbd everytime I reboot even though it's set to start on boot.

Here's my rc.conf file:

```
hostname="aya"
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
apache_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
inetd_enable="YES"
samba_enable="YES"
winbindd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enabled="YES"
nmbd_enable="YES"
```

When the system boots up, it says it's started nmbd fine (plus everything else listed) and doesn't report any errors (not that I see or can find). I have swat loaded on another computer and it shows that nmbd does indeed start and I can see the shares for a few seconds before it stops working. 

I can then manually start nmbd through the command line or swat and it will run without any problems. So I'm puzzled as to why it stops working on boot. 

smbd and winbindd both continue to work throughout all of this.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## JimW (Sep 28, 2010)

```
samba_enable="YES"
```

The above is all you should need to load both *nmbd* and *smbd*.

Try commenting out or removing *nmbd_enable="YES"* and reboot.

Also check your /var/log/messages and /var/log/samba34/log.nmbd to see what is going on.


----------

